# So why doesn't the mobile IP board appear anymore?



## BluesDave (30 Apr 2013)

At the bottom of the forum there used to be a choice for mobile IP board. It's not there anymore and it's very difficult to read and post to the forum on my Galaxy S3. I didn't have this problem on my HTC Wildfire so what is going on. Something appears as a banner at the top asking me to buy something called Tapatalk for £2.99. This was never necessary before.
Has so much changed in the last six months.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2013)

A mobile style is available through the 'Style Chooser' - click the 'CycleChat' on the bottom left of the page.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2013)

Tapatalk is much better. Works well on any phone and pad. Also lighter on data. Worth the cash. It will also port over to your other android devices for no more money. Its one of just a couple of apps I have paid for.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Tapatalk is much better. Works well on any phone and pad. Also lighter on data. Worth the cash. It will also port over to your other android devices for no more money. Its one of just a couple of apps I have paid for.


Didn't I read somewhere that there's no 'convo' facility though?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that there's no 'convo' facility though?


 

Nope.. there is...


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 May 2013)

Glad i saw this.
If i set the style on my mobile and save it the whole site goes to mobile style on all other machines too.

It wont save individual settings for diffeent id's


----------



## Shaun (24 May 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Glad i saw this.
> If i set the style on my mobile and save it the whole site goes to mobile style on all other machines too.
> 
> It wont save individual settings for diffeent id's


 
No, not at the moment - but it's coming!! 

XenForo v1.2 will feature a _responsive_ design that will tailor the layout to suit the device you are using.


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 May 2013)

So i've been messing around with it for nothing


----------



## Davidc (24 May 2013)

The mobile style works well on my Galaxy Ace +


----------



## potsy (25 May 2013)

Weirdly my phone and netbook now behave and show the appropriate style whenever I use them, for a good while I was having to change it each time, not done anything different so don't know why they suddenly started behaving


----------

